# Sig p250 9mm for trade



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Sig P250 Full size 9mm that I would like to trade for a compact 9mm or .40 cal of equal value (approx. 500.00). The gun is in excellent condition with approximately 300 rounds shot from the gun. Comes with two 17 round mags.


----------

